

Scheme's Metacircular Evaluator ported to CoffeeScript - jashkenas
http://dmitrysoshnikov.com/coffee-lisp-eval/index.html

======
jashkenas
Direct link to the source (which is nicely commented):
<http://dmitrysoshnikov.com/coffee-lisp-eval/eval.coffee>

